# Radio Waves/Gamma Rays



## Riptide (Feb 11, 2016)

So I've run into a little oddity with my power system. I have the 'gods' basically who extend passed the visible realm of color. Now, gamma is short waves with high frequency down to the atom level. So these guys can change shape and yada, yada.

My thing is, who would be the most likely to cause a rift in the universe? Create their own time and dimension kinda. I know gamma rays are produced in high energy so they do seem likely... but I don't really have a power for Radio waves. Any help into how their properties could fuel my world would be great.


----------



## Cran (Feb 12, 2016)

Without knowing anything about your world, I can't see how radio waves are likely to fuel much of anything other than social discourse. If someone is, or can manipulate, a powerful magnetic field, that person could produce or at least affect radio waves. Radio waves are the longest waves in the EM spectrum. Being below (longer than) the infrared, they are too large to transmit the sort of energy we know as heat, or light, or any of the ultra-short wavelength energies we call rays.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay, here's a better question: what do radio waves do? Better yet, in theory what can they do? Just mess with communication? I guess I could do something with that of its the only thing.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Feb 13, 2016)

Perhaps radio waves can cross between dimensions or alter the thoughts of large groups of people. The effects would be short-lived but could be enough for certain activities. Using a spectrum of radio waves could create different emotions or moods in people (In a way this is what music does already). Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------



## Cran (Feb 13, 2016)

Riptide said:


> Okay, here's a better question: what do radio waves do? Better yet, in theory what can they do? Just mess with communication? I guess I could do something with that of its the only thing.


Mostly, they transmit information - not always useful information, but information nonetheless. There are bands of wavelengths - frequencies - which can be modified (varied) to carry simple digital information (binary code) over long distances, or through denser media such as water or rock. 

Shorter wavelengths - higher frequencies - can carry more complex information at oscillations or cycles within the human audible range - what we generally call radio. Shorter again, into very high and ultra high frequencies, and the waves can carry images as well as sound - and we have television. Above that, we get into frequencies that are still radio but also microwaves - used for short range directed communications (like Bluetooth) and radar, and quick snacks or TV dinners. 

The ability of longer radio waves to travel through solid barriers and still transmit simple information (like radar pings) is being exploited to develop low frequency versions of x-ray vision - the ability to "see" through walls. 

Lightning on Earth, and many active objects in space, produce very long wave radio waves which allow us to see things blocked to visible light transmission. Although, for lightning, it's more the opposite as it often interrupts what people want to see - static bursts.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 13, 2016)

At a practical level, what radio waves do is generate a tiny electrical current in conducting materials through which they pass.


----------



## Winston (Feb 14, 2016)

ppsage said:


> At a practical level, what radio waves do is generate a tiny electrical current in conducting materials through which they pass.



And ELF (Extremely Low Frequency) waves pass through quite a bit.  Nearly everything on Earth.  

As far as understanding Gamma Rays, it's complicated.  High energy, short wavelength.  Very deadly.

I see Gamma Rays more likely for a rift-opening force, and VLF / ELF used for communications or possibly transport.  Maybe a 3D printer of some sort on the receiving end?


----------

